# Not a bad



## kraus (Jun 8, 2009)

island buck


----------



## kraus (Jun 8, 2009)

and another


----------



## IWanaliveinNC (Oct 31, 2017)

View attachment 46433
We Got this double Saturday Morning!


----------

